# WB Polytechnic VOCLET Exam



## Revolution (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,
Can any one give me info regarding WB Polytechnic VOCLET Exam 2013 ?
Can anyone confirmed if POLY40 still exists or not ? 
I want to know what kind/type of questions have to face for that exam.
What kind of book or note need to be followed.
I am not connected with study from long time so got no idea.
If anyone can help with any kind of advice or suggestion ?
Thanks!


----------



## arka (Apr 14, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Hi,
> Can any one give me info regarding WB Polytechnic VOCLET Exam 2013 ?
> Can anyone confirmed if POLY40 still exists or not ?
> I want to know what kind/type of questions have to face for that exam.
> ...



Sorry, VOCLET doesn't exist anymore, you have to sit in polytechnic entrance.


----------

